# Art of My Betta



## BlueSky99 (Aug 7, 2014)

Uh I couldn't think of a better title.

Well, I've been wanting to draw my boy for a while now, and I finally drew him! I draw, but I've never drawn a fish except for those ovals with a triangle tail (you all know what I'm talking about). After holding it up near the photo, I realized I drew his body a tad bit too long, but hey, it was my first time (and I also only used a HB pencil to color).


----------



## Kiley320 (Apr 6, 2014)

It's really good!


----------



## BlueSky99 (Aug 7, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Nice!


----------

